# Tinker 12-31-06 - 11-27-17



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tinker is not a maltese. But he's been a part of my family for many years.
He came to me as an adult, so I don't know how old he is. He came from a filthy puppy mill when it was shut down. ...he was NEVER a normal dog.


This is the first picture we have of him..the day we picked him up.









Tink was included in everything all my other dogs were, he was never treated as a knucklehead (even though he was one









This is the last picture I took of him earlier this week. He was having breakfast in bed. By this time, he didn't know where he was. I tried to make him feel comfortable where ever he was.








Rest in sweet peace my little knucklehead boy. Mommy loves you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry.. He knew he was loved and by so many more than he ever knew or met..


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat...I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Rest In Peace sweet Tink. Run free across the rainbow bridge where life is beautiful and there is no pain. I’m sorry for your loss, Pat. The decision to let him go is the most loving thing you could do for him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat I am so sorry. Tink was dear to you and you have given him a fantastic life. His suffering is over.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pat I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Pat. Your precious and beloved Tinker was not only loved by you ... but, by all of his aunties and uncles. May you find peace and comfort in knowing you were the most wonderful and devoted Mommy to Tinker.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Pat. Knuckleheads are harder to let go than normal kids, I understand that. Blessings for you and Stan.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat, I am so very sorry for your loss! I know how special Tink was to you and how much you will miss him.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pat I am here with tears in my eyes. So sorry for your loss. He had eleven wonderful years with you and your group. We never know what these little guys and gals have gone through. All we can do is make their lives nice now. Hugs


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Pat, I am so very sorry for your loss.
He may have acted like a knucklehead on the outside, but I am sure that on the inside he knew he was safe, and so loved, and part of a big beautiful family.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Pat, my heart breaks for you.
God has welcomed Lil Tink home and he is finally whole... in body and mind. He is finally free.
Run free Lil "Knucklehead".
We will miss you!
I'm so sorry.
Prayers, tears, and Big hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Such beautiful tributes to one of our precious, little angels. . . . RIP sweet boy! You taught us so much about loving. We have deeper hearts because of you. You had the best home a pup could imagine & you will be sorely missed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I remember first seeing Tink at your house...hiding up on the steps afraid to come down when we came in. Over the years he seemed to venture a little further and I know he only had eyes for you. He loved you so and knew that you understood him. You saved him from a deplorable place and showed him what love and life is all about. I know it was hard for him to embrace it and show love but I know deep down he felt that you offered him safety. You have so many memories with your furkids and those are blessings. :wub: RIP, Tinker.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss. You made the kindest decision for that little guy and now he is running free at the bridge waiting for you. Rest in peace Tinker.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

As I sit here writing this, I have tears in my eyes for you Pat and am truly sorry for your loss of your precious "Tink". Although I know how hard it was to finally let Tink go, he is now free and at the Rainbow Bridge. Hugs from Chrissy and Snuggle's (who is at the Bridge) Mom


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Tinker had such a wonderful life with you Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet little Tinker. We love you so much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Pat all our older sm babies are passing over to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, through you I fell in love with Tinker, he held and will always hold like Archie holds in my heart a special place. I will hold on to all the memories, now I'm crying, crying for you and for all of us. Thank you for giving him a beautiful life full of love. Tink give Matilda loves from her mommy :wub:


----------

